# How many more honey supers this year?



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*flow*



Bryanaw40 said:


> I am located in SE Michigan and wonder how many more honey supers I might need this year. I started with Small Cell Russian nucs late spring and just put a 3rd honey super on two hives and and put 2nd honey super two others.
> 
> I just don't know what to expect and wonder if I need more supers since I have used most of my supers. The problem is I don't own extraction equipment...yet and plan to rent/borrow this year. I think I only want to extract once this year unless I can find some uses stuff.
> 
> ...


dont know, but eh where did you get your bees from; if you dont mind me asking ???


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Source of small cell Bees*

Spunky,

The hives that are doing the best came from 

Donald Kuchenmeister
292 Ashley Brook Dr.
Lula GA 30554
(706)677-3502
email me at [email protected]

Great bees, great service from Don. He also is one of the few sources that does small cell and does not treat with harsh chemicals. I got three other small cell nucs from up here in Michigan and they are not doing as well. I have had to re-queen and combine them but they seem to be doing better now.

bryan


----------

